# Meet Molly



## MollysMom7 (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm the proud new owner of a 7yr old Maltese mix named Molly. I went to the shelter looking for a large sized dog and came across this little tiny furball. She just laid there curled up in a ball looking scared to death. I took her out of her cage and I was hooked immediately. And now shes very happy at home with me. She is soooo beautiful and full of life. People stop us everytime we walk outside and ask what kind of dog she is and comment how beautiful she is. She opens up more and more everyday and shes a big time mommys girl. She is such a goofball and a sweetheart. I haven't stopped smiling since I got her. 

If someone could tell me how to post a pic I would love to show her off.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Welcome to you and Molly. How rewarding to have offered a home to a scared little girl like Molly. Glad to have you at SM!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Mollysmom,

I am so glad to hear all about Molly....sounds like you have been bitten by the Maltese bug in the very best way possible...by helping one that needed you big time. They are about the best thing God put on this earth as you are finding out. You won't stop smiling if you are anything like me...I have had Teddy for 2 years and he is just perfect..even when he sometimes does things he shouldn't. 

I don't know if you have ever owned another breed of dog but I have and Maltese are not anything like any other dog....I swear Teddy is a child most times...they truly are little angels...they have just a wonderful sense of the world...are very very smart...try teaching your little one something and watch how fast they catch on. And they are about the best love bugs in all the world. I wish you all the joy and happiness with her. 

Molly sounds like an incredible little girl and you sound pretty awesome yourself. Thanks so much for helping her. 

Now for the picture part...I am going to let one of the people on here that do it more frequently than I do help you out. 

I can't wait to see her.


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

That is wonderful, congratulations. Welcome to both of you.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi and welcome to SM!

You will have to go to a hosting site (I've used Imageshack.us) and
post it there, then copy and paste the last link on that page into the little
tree window (see it above your message window on the tool bar on this site),
then, click ok. It should post into your message window then.


----------



## MollysMom7 (Aug 22, 2006)

Ok, heres her before and after pics. I had to have her shaved because her fur was matted so bad. She looks so different now but once her hair grows back shes gonna be so beautiful. 

before
[img=http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/8825/dscn0737la4.th.jpg]

after
[img=http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/4055/dscn0745si8.th.jpg]


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*OMG!! She is gorgeous!! Congratulations on your new addition. She will give you years of joy and love.
Welcome to SM!

Marie & Pacino*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She's just beautiful~I love her ears!! Congratulations, and ~~
[attachment=11574:attachment]


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Molly is beautiful! How wonderful that you found each other!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

[attachment=11575:attachment]

Molly is so adorable - Congratulations









Ginny & Zoe & Bella


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, she's so cute. She is one lucky girl that you found her.









[attachment=11576:attachment]


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Molly is so pretty, she is very lucky that you found each other, congratulations and warm welcomes to you both


----------



## MollysMom7 (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank you so much for all the welcomes! I've only had her for 3 weeks and its already been such a great expirence. There's a list a mile long of the weird, cute and funny things she does. I'm just happy we found eachother. I have so many questions I'm going to start posting soon. 

Thanks again! 
Jennifer and Molly


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

She is so very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

what a cutie!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh my gosh -- those ears!!!







And the tongue!







We're huge fans of tongues here on Spoiled Maltese. 

Welcome to a wonderful place - we're so glad you found us.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

*Welcome to SM!*
Molly is cute. What is she mixed with?


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

What a cutie, no wonder you fell in love with her.


----------



## MollysMom7 (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks so much! She's mixed with Pomeranian I think. Shes just the sweetest thing in the world


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

So cute, and also a fan of the ears!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

awww Molly has such a cute face, she looks so happy, Welcome to SM


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

What a little darlin' you have there!! My Naddie is my first "grown-up" rescue at about 2years old when we got her ( had shelter rescuepuppies all my life except for my first Maltese ( Angel Missy)...now I'm hooked on the breed ( or mix) and naddie is such a little lovey girl that I think I now am "hooked" on rescue Maltese!
I can see you already have been won-over by little Molly!


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

yes please post pictures. molly is a doll








she is so adoreable <3 she looks so comfortable and happy
welcome to the sm


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

She's a keeper. What sweet eyes she has.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

She is precious. Lucky you to have found her.

[attachment=11776:attachment]


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

She is a doll. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

How cute!! Congratulations!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Hi and welcome to Spoiled Maltese, I know that you and Molly will love it as much as we do.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome, Molly is a little darling


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese and GOOD for you and Molly!!!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations!







Molly is just adorable...







she has such a
happy-go-lucky expression, on her cute face!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Molly is beautiful. I love those ears, how cute.







To Molly.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Molly is so cute.







I wonder what she's mixed with?
I love those ears!!!


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Congrats on the adoption of your new furbaby Molly







.I also know the joy of adopting a rescue







.We adopted Paris a couple of months ago.I believe her to be a maltese mix.She has added such fun to our home and such a good pal to Rudy,our 2 year old maltese. Welcome to SM







and keep us updated and send pictures please.


----------

